# 12 week old extremely lazy



## Matt and Ghost (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello, I just adopted Ghost Wednesday night. I've been reading that it is normal for puppies to be lazy and sleepy, but I want to make sure some of these dont develop into behavioral problems.

Ghost is being crate trained, he loves it in there... Too much. He won't even come out when I know that he needs to go outside for a potty break. He'll cry if the door is closed when he needs to go, but lays there. When he finally comes out, he acts scared to go outside. Getting him up and down the stairs to get out is another struggle entirely. He won't budge and it generally ends up with me carrying him. I can't imagine this when he gets bigger.

He is also stubborn on the leash, he generally walks good for a while, and then he decides when it's time to lay down in the grass (or tried getting under my car today). Once he makes this decision he won't budge. I've tried walking a circle around him if he's trying to get me in the opposite direction, but he waits me out and won't budge still.

Any advice you guys can give I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm no expert but I'm sure he's still just getting used to his new environment. As for the stairs my 12 week old doesn't like them either and she also lays down when she doesnt want to walk with me on her leash. I'm just starting to leash train her.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He's still very young and only been with you two days, he's adjusting to your environment. Right now his crate is his safe place so he likes to be in there, as he gets more comfortable around the house you should see him walking around more and interacting

Take it slow and keeps things purely positive at this stage, have lots of treats and toys at hand and play and encourage him. If you see him hesitating keep happy and stop for a moment, allow him to get his bearings and encourage him to keep moving past it. So if the stairs frighten him then take it one stair at a time and praise him for every step. He might just do one step at first, then two, but praise him either way until he gets used to them.

Same things for walks, at this age without all his shots you shouldn't be taking him all over town anyways. Take him to places where dogs rarely go or take him in your arms and allow him to experience things from there. For actual walks allow him to go at his own pace, one day you might get 10 steps, the next 20. Keep a toy and treats and make walks fun, allow him to sniff around and explore and encourage him to follow you around. Something that encourages recall is call their name and then run in the opposite direction for 10 paces, they should automatically run after you. Praise the behaviour lavishly!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

SO many people expect so much of baby dogs. 
The transition from being a puppy to being a pet, adult dog is slow and requires patience and a lot of training. You can't just take a clueless pup home and expect it to do everything all at once. 

Keep walks short and full of interesting, fun time with you, and treats. 
Carry the puppy, for now, on the stairs. You can try training, slowly. Put a treat on each step. Praise like crazy, in a calm voice. Encourage your puppy. 

This isn't about laziness or stubbornness. It is about an animal who is getting used to a whole new way of living, with strangers he has no attachment to.
Take your time.


----------



## Matt and Ghost (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I read that a lot of puppies have problems with the stairs, and I also read not to carry them so I wanted to make sure I wasn't creating a bad habit. I was just worried that he may have some leg problems with his hesitation on climbing and walking. He does back off at times when he sees the stairs or door and sometimes slips out of his collar because of his skinny head. I'll try all of the tips here. Thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He's little, those are weird, and he is smart enough to figure out that they are something strange.
Carry him for now. You will miss it when you no longer can do so. I miss the days when I used to schlep Hans under my arm.


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

My Pup is the same way. The first walk I tried to take him on he plopped himself down halfway down the driveway. Would not budge. I began trying to walk him two or three times a day and now we make it all the way down the road and back (1/2 mile or so) with no incidents. Just need to be patient. I too chalked it up to him just being a lazy dog at first.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Since I have an upstairs, and my puppies when I get one, usually sleep up there at nite with me, I have no problem, carrying them down the stairs, (till they get to darn heavy anyhow!)..

I agree with the others, still very new to all his surroundings, life in general. THe last couple of puppies I've had, were ones that didn't take 'naps', just were go go go, so enjoy it )


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Never walk a puppy farther than you are willing to carry him home. 

Jenna was an energetic youngster, and one day I got the silly idea to walk into town with her. About four miles. We got a drink of whater at the vets, and got about a mile back, when she decided she was done. She was not a small puppy at the time. Probably 35-40 pounds. I put her on my shoulders and carried her the rest of way home. 

I haven't walked a pup into town since. No sidewalks, 55mph. Not really safe anyway, but carrying a big puppy a couple of miles isn't exactly a piece of cake.

She was older than your pup though, and I had her for months. Give your baby some time. And I wanted to add that carrying Jenna home that day did not cause ANY behavior problems. She's not particularly fond of licking my right ear or anything.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Haha I like selzer's advice. I kept that in mind with my puppy at first too and then for awhile, he had two speeds - pokey puppy and zoom. Now he's pretty normal at 15 weeks!


----------



## Matt and Ghost (Oct 4, 2013)

I am now officially the guy who carries his dog around lol.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

LOL,,but ya know i never got tired of doing that, it was when they started getting rather heavy that it stopped


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

Sounds like mine except she will be in the middle if fetch or something like that and even after only a couple of times chasing the ball will still at 18 weeks will completely stop and plop down in the middle of the yard to chew on things. Maybe it's teething related for her. A good game of keep away last way longer. Her keeping away from me I mean. She loves it when I say " I'm gonna get your ball/stick", etc. she will run forever. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

Yep, all normal. Mine would come into my room at 12 weeks old crawl under the bed and just go to sleep. Enjoy it while you can. However, if you want a very energetic puppy, I have a 12 month old I can trade (note: he keeps away the door-to-door salesman and nosey neighbors). LOL!


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

AugustGSD said:


> Yep, all normal. Mine would come into my room at 12 weeks old crawl under the bed and just go to sleep. Enjoy it while you can. However, if you want a very energetic puppy, I have a 12 month old I can trade (note: he keeps away the door-to-door salesman and nosey neighbors). LOL!


Ha that is cute. I'll stick with mine. I can't wait to continue watching her grow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

